# HSU HB-1 vs Yamaha NS-555?



## violindave (Jan 3, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has compared these speakers. I know one is a bookshelf and the other is fllor standing 3 way, but they are in a comparable price range that fits my budget and both seem to have good reviews.

I was considering the Yamahas together with the Yamaha V467 receiver, a Yamaha 444 center channel, and was looking at adding the HSU basic subwoofer, which is when I checked out the other HSU speakers and wondered if anyone had done a comparison.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Dave and welcome to the HTS :T

I have not heard the speakers in question but Yamaha is not well known for its speakers so just taking a guess but I would go for the HSU if it were my money, is not anywhere you can have a listen to both?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## violindave (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you!
I would not have thought Yamaha speakers would be good either but the reviews on the NS-555 are excellent from users.
Was looking to see by chance iof anyone has heard these side by side with the HSU, which are of course bookshelf.
I'm a musician with my own home studio but want to have a semi decent stereo in my house now with a smallish budget, and also incorporate it into surround for movie watching.
Dave


----------

